# Is it worth it?



## Insidiouz (Apr 17, 2013)

My dream, like everyone else here, is to become a professional filmmaker. It's been that way for years now. Anyways, I'm a senior in high school in Fort Myers, Florida and am at a pivotal moment in making my college decision. My first choice for film school was NYU, but I was rejected...so life goes on. Anyways, the best two programs I'd say I was accepted to are LMU Film and Emerson Film (along with Syracuse and BU). However, I just don't know if film school is the right path after everything I've read about how it is a waste of time and won't help you break into the industry any more than if you just independently pursued film. 

Right now I'm thinking changing my focus to computer science while still taking basic film courses at Fordham University in NYC. This would be a lot more secure, but my father says I'm giving up on my dream too easily. Still, I don't want to be unemployed with a BA or BFA in film production after four years of film school.

What does everyone think? Should I still go for it? I honestly have no idea if I have what it takes or not. I know I have a passion and I just don't know whether I should take the film school route or just make my own movies while pursuing a computer science degree.

Thanks for any input. It's decision time...


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 17, 2013)

If I could do it again I would get a degree in Business and a minor in film. If that doesn't interest you, a lot of people I work with in the industry have a degree in creative writing. 

The reason I say business is because the industry is a business and you need to learn how to sell yourself and your film.


----------



## JasonGW (Apr 18, 2013)

Listen,

When I was in HS, I had the dream of writing. Not specifically for film--that came later--but of telling great stories about people suffering some of the same adverse circumstances I was, and overcoming them. I grew up with an utterly destroyed Vietnam veteran who never knew any way but violence and destruction as a means of expression. Growing up, all I ever heard was how I wasn't good enough, how I'd never be anything, and how I was just a worthless, dirty little faggot (called so, I would later learn, because my father was, himself, bisexual--and hated that about himself). So when it came time for me to go to a college, a few things happened. First, I had to finish HS with a GED because we moved around so often that finally a new school wouldn't accept me because I'd turned 18 between moves. Second, I so believed the idea that I couldn't go to a college and learn my dream that I instead settled for a trade school, where I learned computer science, networking, operating systems, etc. When I realized I could finish a certification in just a few months, and go get a great paying job, I leapt at the chance and didn't look back.

And for years, that was okay. I worked, I made good money, I climbed corporate ladders. I have little negative to say about the corporate experience; mine was mostly good, and the majority of people I worked with, ranging from peons to executives and everyone in between, were good people who wanted to earn an honest living. I met very few rat bastards along the way, despite the rumor that all corporations are soulless, evil boxes of doom.

But what I never found was *happiness*. There was always a sense that something was missing, that a part of me was left unfulfilled. I wrote in my spare time, and little by little...people loved my stories. I'm still a little mystified as to WHY they do, but...those I've shared with people, they go on and on about. So a few years ago, I was in an accident. A guy texting slammed into me from behind; he was driving 70MPH, I was at a dead stop with my foot on the break after narrowly avoiding a 12 car pileup. Laying there in the hospital, multiple disks in my spine damaged from the impact, strapped to a board, cervical collar around my neck, unable to move, it hit me: I have so much left to do and say, so many stories, so many things I want to say to people who grew up like I did, to convey to them that you *do* deserve a better life and you *can* achieve it. If I could have moved, then, I would have racked horribly, but instead I just silently sobbed, tucked into the back corner of the emergency room, tears streaming down my face as I went into shock and grew slowly ice cold, until my friend, my emergency contact, showed up and made the nurse put a warm blanket on me.

When I was well enough to get around again, I knew it was time for a change. I quit my $104,000 a year job, pulled out what money I'd saved (which was surprisingly little) and enrolled at the local community college. In the 4 years since, I've taken enough classes to finish 4 AA's, and I've done so in part because I lack confidence in my writing, so I've taken everything I think will improve my writing: philosophy, psychology, art, literature from around the world and as far back as Gilgamesh. And while I still lack the hubris to stand up and say "I fuckin' rock this shit!", I will say this: I'm a fairly decent writer, and I have lived enough to accumulate valuable experiences that can inform great stories--the kind of stories  I believe can inspire people.

Now, I'm pursuing my dream of getting into a film school. It's scary as hell, and even now in my later 30's I'm still not 100% confident of my own abilities, but I DO think I can do this, and I'm taking the fact that my writing samples have now gotten me interviews at the UCLA school of film twice in a row as a sign that, at the very least, I'm a half decent writer.

The long story short here is just this: if your dream is to work in film, to tell stories you believe in about characters you love, don't let anything get in your way, especially not the idea of just making a living. Having a big, steady paycheck is nice, but at a certain point you need more than that. If you're a driven storyteller, no amount of financial success will be enough to make you happy if you aren't doing what you love. Believe me, I've been the guy who found financial success doing good work in a good field for a long time, but because it isn't my real passion, I've never found happiness in it.

_Pursue Happiness_. You deserve better than to wind up with anything less than your dream.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2013)

JasonGW said:


> _Pursue Happiness_. You deserve better than to wind up with anything less than your dream.


 
That was an awesome post. I'm glad that you're doing better and pursuing your dream. Heck - I want to read your stories now. 

Thankfully my family always supported me - I have no idea why - supported me even driving across country to LA with no contacts at all trying to get a job as an editor or assistant editor it the "biz". I know it was risky - heck I'm still surprised it worked out  - BUT I know this... if I never got in my car and did it... if I never took that chance I'd probably always regret it.

You only live once. If you have the drive and determination you'll make it.


----------



## JasonGW (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks; I hope that sharing my own experiences can help others make the best choices they can without the long journey I had to take . I wish I'd even considered the possibility of taking the risk you did when I was much younger, but, on the bright side, if I can just find a way in the door at this point, I think I'll do well because I have a larger pool of experiences from which to draw. If I'd started back then, perhaps I'd have been more cynical or mopey, and that's not the legacy of writing I want to leave (though I admit, many times my stories can be that way, to a point).

If you're interested, I occasionally post some of my shorter pieces over at www.damnshortstories.com . I can't tell you I think they're amazing, because mostly I just see things that I need to do better in the next story, but there are some half decent pieces, so take that for whatever it's worth.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll check it out - and btw - no artist is ever really satisfied with their work.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 18, 2013)

The one thing I learned from my parents and brother is that "Life is too short." Don't waste your time waiting for something to happen and don't waste your time doing what you hate. You only live so many years and you should do what you love and do what you can to achieve your goals. I turned down a job many years ago because I realized it would lead to a producing/coordinating job that will ultimately lead me away from being an editor and into a line producer or coordinator of some sort.

EDIT: and what Chris said is (W)right (i know, lame pun). The key is to know when enough is enough. Don't keep reworking it over and over again because then it'll never be finished and by the time you think you're done with it, it'll be way past its prime.


----------



## Insidiouz (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the insight and advice. I truly appreciate it. 

Jason, your post was really inspirational. You really do have a talent for writing, even if it's just a forum post, I was thoroughly engaged in your story. I feel like we could make a movie based on your life so far haha. I wish you the best of luck in your future film school/screenwriting endeavors. 

Still, although I've been convinced to pursue my dream, I still don't know the best route to take. Is film school as "guaranteed" as it gets or should I skip and become an independent filmmaker (possibly with basic courses from other places)? 

Thanks again.

Or perhaps if I really have what it takes then it doesn't matter which option I choose...


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2013)

Insidiouz said:


> Still, although I've been convinced to pursue my dream, I still don't know the best route to take. Is film school as "guaranteed" as it gets or should I skip and become an independent filmmaker (possibly with basic courses from other places)?


 
Nothing's guaranteed. I know many people who went to film school who never got far in the business. And I know people who are doing quite well.


----------



## Marie Huffman (Aug 11, 2013)

Chris W said:


> You only live once.


 
YOLO, sir!

First off, you won't be able to conclude if it's worth it unless you already tried it.
Second, you/we are still young, go get it if you can.
I know there are a lot of people who can't pursue what they really want in college, you're such a lucky kid for a father who pushes you with what you love.

Lastly, dream big, kid! The only way to know what's in there is to get IN there.
And don't forget to update us all here. We're waiting for your beautiful stories from your filmmaking adventure.

Good luck!


----------



## DJ (Nov 26, 2013)

I know this is an old topic, but I went the business / film minor route in undergrad and then went to grad school for a producing MFA.  I'm satisfied with my choice, and would definitely recommend it to anyone unsure of what they want to do.  With a business degree, you can do a variety of things to make good money, so it's a great fall back option.  I know a lot of people who earned undergrad film degrees and are working at Starbucks or the Apple Store.  I know others who are working steady freelance gigs.  It's really all about how badly you want it.  

If you don't want to spend the money on schooling, look into programs at the New York Film Academy that are fairly short and inexpensive.  An undergrad degree in film will force you to study those gen eds as well, which a lot of film people think are a precious waste of time and money, so really it's all about what path you want to take.  

Attending a top film school will help you network with some people who are going to make it in the industry, which could help you later on.  There are pros and cons however you do it, so you just need to figure out your reasons, motivation, and what you specifically want out of it.


----------

